

Should I design ANN (Artificial Neural Network) architectures automatically? - b_a_y

I see that many experts (including me) design their Artificial Neural Networks intuitively, just following some basic rules and testing and choosing between a few models.
I also know about some algorithms and tools to design them in an automated way but I never used them.
Should I shift to automated design?
======
PaulHoule
What lift do you expect to get out of it? What pain points does it solve? How
would it make you more competitive with others?

I'd imagine most automated systems would try a number of alternative
organizations and choose the best, which means instead of building one model
you could be building 10 or 100 or a million models.

